# Calcium and birth control pills



## LauraJ (Jun 22, 2002)

Does the calcium I'm now taking do anything to the effectiveness of my birth control pills? I know that it interferes with the absorption on iron and some other drugs.thanks


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

I don't think it has ever been tested to see if the calcium can interfer with BC pills but if it were me because the BC pills now a days have such a low dose of hormones I would be sure to take my BC pill at least 4 hours apart from the calcuim to be sure.This is just my opinion.Linda


----------



## LauraJ (Jun 22, 2002)

Great, as if I didn't have enough anxiety lately, now I have to worry about my BCP not working?! ARGGH!!


----------



## LauraJ (Jun 22, 2002)

*Hitting self on the head.*When in doubt, call a pharmacist. I was totally freaking out here about possibly not being able to take my calcium anymore. So I called my pharmacist and asked him if the calcium supplements affect my BCP, and he said "NO." No hesitating, no looking anything up, just flat-out "NO."







happy laura


----------

